# How much keif to a lb of butter?



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm going to make some butter today. i have a bunch of trim. i am going to dry screen it and then just add the keif to the butter. does anyone have an idea of how much keif i should add to 1 lb of butter?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

why don't you just use the trim? i would think it would be easier that way.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> why don't you just use the trim? i would think it would be easier that way.....



how would it be easier? i just sprinkle in the keif, bring it up to temp for 30 mins or so and let cool. no mess, no hassle. have you ever tried to squeeze a lb of butter out of a pot full of trim? how much butter do you lose? how messy is it? how can you say it's easier? so you would add how much keif? thanks.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

screening it would be a pain in the ass. but your right, I've never tried to take a LB of butter out of a pot full of trim. I've never screened any of my trim, I just let it dry all the way out, and make cooking oil instead, I find it more universal that butter, at least, for the shit I can find to bake. i really have no idea how much to use..... 

but lets talk it out.... people usually use around a oz of good bud for a LB of butter, and generally I've heard about 2-3 oz's trim per oz of good bud. so I would take about 3 ozs of trim, and put all the keif you get out of that into the butter.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how would it be easier? i just sprinkle in the keif, bring it up to temp for 30 mins or so and let cool. no mess, no hassle. have you ever tried to squeeze a lb of butter out of a pot full of trim? how much butter do you lose? how messy is it? how can you say it's easier? so you would add how much keif? thanks.


Personally I use an ounce of trim per 250g of butter and do as follows.
1. add trim to water in pan and bring to boil, simmer for 10 minutes and stir continuously.
2.strain liquid reserving all liquid(which now has all the resin in it)
3.reduce liquid by boiling down to about equal volume of butter you want to mix with ie.250ml h20 to 250g butter.
4.add butter to water stir till melts.
5. freeze.
As both fat and resin will bond nicely together but not with the water you can seperate quite easily once frozen. By just adding kief to butter you wont get an emulsified end product, so certain cooking methods will cause burning of resin.Happy cooking!


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Apr 9, 2008)

4-10 grams of kief. Just put as much as you can


----------



## jomal206 (Apr 9, 2008)

The more the better!! It's not going to kill you


----------



## shamegame (Apr 9, 2008)

ya I think about 4g per pound will prob. be about right- are you going to use the butter as a direct substitute for butter called in a recipe?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

this site kills me. 

i started this thread. then i went outside to my shop and sifted the trim i had. i am done. now how hard was that? i have secrets. 


i'm thinking 10 grams. i will use 6 tablespoons of butter for about 24 cookies. there are 32 tablespoons in a lb. math anyone?



i topped off my jar. 

       




now i can use the let over trim for bubble hash or butane extraction. no waste.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

i think that works out to 0.078 grams of keif per cookie. sound like i need to throw in 10 grams of bubble hash as well. that would put it up to 0.156 grams per cookie.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

how much keif did you get off the trim? and how much trim did you start with?


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 9, 2008)

make them bitchs devastating 0.500+...peace az


----------



## Azgrow (Apr 9, 2008)

if you can ....or re-make at the end of oct......peace az


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> if you can ....or re-make at the end of oct......peace az



i usually have a bag of cookies in the fridge.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2008)

fdd, why not start up a bakery? let the wife head it????


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

so i went with 11 grams of keif and 10 grams of bubble hash.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems like these cookies are going to be pretty damn strong. My buddy made some brownies one time, and they were so strong half the people that ate them were sick and puking. I didn't puke, but his mom,sister,sister's BF did. The room was just spinning for me...

What were we talking about again ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Seems like these cookies are going to be pretty damn strong. My buddy made some brownies one time, and they were so strong half the people that ate them were sick and puking. I didn't puke, but his mom,sister,sister's BF did. The room was just spinning for me...
> 
> What were we talking about again ?


i'll try to save you a few.


----------



## growingmom (Apr 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think that works out to 0.078 grams of keif per cookie. sound like i need to throw in 10 grams of bubble hash as well. that would put it up to 0.156 grams per cookie.


mmmmmmmmm cookies..what kind fdd?? "say chocolate chip..say chocolate chip."...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 9, 2008)

My ol' lady does a lot of canna-goodies and she figures between 1/2 gram and 1 gram of kif per serving. You do the math. Gets you high!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> My ol' lady does a lot of canna-goodies and she figures between 1/2 gram and 1 gram of kif per serving. You do the math. Gets you high!!!



that would be.......... somewhere around 120 grams per lb of butter. that's not right.


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 9, 2008)

mail me one or 2,lol,looking tasty,how much trim u use to get all that kief?roll it all in one joffy thatll do the job,lol


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

shamegame said:


> Seems like these cookies are going to be pretty damn strong. My buddy made some brownies one time, and they were so strong half the people that ate them were sick and puking. I didn't puke, but his mom,sister,sister's BF did. The room was just spinning for me...
> 
> What were we talking about again ?


hahahaha.... I've been there..... didn't puke either, but man was I fucked up. I put about a 1/4 of damn good buds straight into the brownie mix


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

growingmom said:


> mmmmmmmmm cookies..what kind fdd?? "say chocolate chip..say chocolate chip."...



peanut butter today, oatmeal next week. 

something about canna butter and chocolate just doesn't go together. the chocolate brings out the taste of the canna and it always seems to taste bad. i found that using peanut butter mix you don't taste it at all. i've never tried oatmeal so that will be a test.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that would be.......... somewhere around 120 grams per lb of butter. that's not right.


I didn't do the math, sorry, I just asked her and she said a 1/2 oz. of kif, 1 oz of bud or 2 oz trim to a lb. of butter. She was out when I posted before. This whole cooking gig is her thing I just enjoy the products. Hope this helps.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 9, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> hahahaha.... I've been there..... didn't puke either, but man was I fucked up. I put about a 1/4 of damn good buds straight into the brownie mix


I think my buddy used 3/4 of an oz. for an 8"x8" pan of brownies....

The best part is, he ate TWICE what everyone else did, and he " thought it was pretty good ". He is a VERY heavy smoker which is why it didn't hit him so hard. I am a fairly light smoker ( an eighth a week kind of guy). His family puked because they weren't even regular smokers.


----------



## growingmom (Apr 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> peanut butter today, oatmeal next week.
> 
> something about canna butter and chocolate just doesn't go together. the chocolate brings out the taste of the canna and it always seems to taste bad. i found that using peanut butter mix you don't taste it at all. i've never tried oatmeal so that will be a test.


Ahhh nice front...FDD'S Bakery.. ya takeing orders too???


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 9, 2008)

the pan we used was about the same size. I smoke as much everyday as you do in a week, and I'm a scrawny mofo, it fucked me up, it took me about 2 hours to finish one rum and coke at the bar..... I couldn't get myself to pick it up and acually take a sip, my girlfriend had to keep pushing me to drink it so we could go cause I refused to leave it without it being empty.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 9, 2008)

Years ago a girl I knew made me a birthday cake, Devils Food, delish..pigged out (stoned of course) and then she told me it had 2 oz.of black afghani hash in it! I had to drive about 45 miles to get home. Made it most of the way,finally idleing down the shoulder,got to phone booth,parked and called a cab,picked up the car the next day. I have never been more wasted on cannabis!! Good Times!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

it's been 40 mins. i have the crock pot on "LOW". the butter is NOT bubbling. it is just really warm. the hash has to soak for a while until it breaks down. it's almost there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

done and cooling.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

i made 21 cookies using 6 tablespoons of butter. i ate one 5 hours ago. they are perfect. i'm still functional but i keep getting these insane body rushes. lovin' it. tomorrow i need to check the dosage level of 2. hehehehehe


----------



## shamegame (Apr 9, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i made 21 cookies using 6 tablespoons of butter. i ate one 5 hours ago. they are perfect. i'm still functional but i keep getting these insane body rushes. lovin' it. tomorrow i need to check the dosage level of 2. hehehehehe


I'll take 1 and a glass of milk thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 9, 2008)

shamegame said:


> I'll take 1 and a glass of milk thanks!




i have milk.


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Apr 9, 2008)

Man Fdd that butter looks goooood. Damnit now i got the munchies, just go ahead and dip some lobster in there and munch down.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 10, 2008)

You know I am also going to make some of those THC drops..that sounds amazing. I'll have to dig up the thread, but I guess you just soak an oz. of green in some vegetable glycerin and just put a few drops under your tongue...

FDD, you must have tried that at some point.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 10, 2008)

shamegame said:


> You know I am also going to make some of those THC drops..that sounds amazing. I'll have to dig up the thread, but I guess you just soak an oz. of green in some vegetable glycerin and just put a few drops under your tongue...
> 
> FDD, you must have tried that at some point.


it didn't work. i threw it all away.


----------



## shamegame (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's the thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/17359-how-make-thc-drops.html

Sucks that it didn't work- did you shake it every day like it says?


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 16, 2008)

if i were you fdd and had your size stash i would do like an oz or more and make some ridiculous potent butter


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 23, 2008)

damn dude those cookies sound like they are gunna be fucking knock-outs man. How much trim did you use to get that much keef?


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 24, 2008)

just found this thread. hilarious! def need to get some butter going. just have to learn how to grow first hehehe.


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Apr 28, 2008)

this is the reason i want to make a kief box... those cookies are going to be good


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah i now feel like a kief box is necessary


----------



## daniel waters (Oct 4, 2010)

When you made this butter how long did you cook it for? I recently made some keif butter, but I'm not sure I made it right. The butter has two layers a green top layer and a bottom layer that's more dark green/brown. Im just not sure if I did it right and I cooked it for just over one hour. Did yours turn out all one layer?


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Oct 5, 2010)

From my wild experiments with baking you can add just about any amount of weed you want to butter so long as it cooks in it for several hours and is submerged. My buddy and I used a half O of finely chopped weed and a Half O of low grade hash in some butter we made (we didn't even use close to a LB of butter). Those brownies came out totally fine. 2 of those will get you high for a day at least.

When making butter, I use the fattiest grade butter I can find, add a bit of water to the mix, add the weed/hash, and cook for 6-12 hours in a crock pot. 12 hours being best. If you do everything right you end up with some frozen green liquid at the bottom and some very lightly green to white colored butter on top after freezing. The lighter looking the butter the better quality the extraction and taste will be.


----------



## akgrown (Oct 5, 2010)

Here are my ratios for using trim in butter. First off use only sugar trim. For functional yet lasting high use 1oz of trim to 1lb of butter. For my 2x obvisouly 2oz to 1lb. A 3x5 brownie with the 2x with get you feeling drunk and high but no hang over.

I also have a post in the cookbook sticky about making butter etc. Keif is always the best way to make butter but, only if you have enough product on hand. If you just wash the butter a few times it comes out great, slightly time consuming but worth it, especially if you do not like the grassy taste.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm glad you went big. 10g of keif and 10g of hash will make some very potent edibles. 


Dude if you told me to eat 5 i'd just do it. you could laugh and laugh when i writhe on the floor tripping balls 



edit: shit old thread

fuck! those mustve been amazin


----------



## S1rSmokesAlot (Oct 5, 2010)

awesome read tho. Great ideas that will fuck you up. proven. lol

ima rep you for bringing it back ahahah


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i think that works out to 0.078 grams of keif per cookie. sound like i need to throw in 10 grams of bubble hash as well. that would put it up to 0.156 grams per cookie.


Ecch, Metric. The bane of the professional American kitchen.

It took me long enough to learn how to think in Standard measurements. The only Metric I know is what's printed on my measuring spoons. But hey man, whatever gets the job done. I was smoking for like 8 years before I knew how many grams were in a Quarter.

Edit: And how the hell would I keep The Spouse out of the kief?!


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2010)

nothin like reviving a 2 year old thread like it's brand new


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 13, 2010)

i have some kief.


----------



## poplars (Oct 13, 2010)

time for round 2?


----------



## dam612 (Oct 13, 2010)

great thread, fdd ur the man!

Round two!?!?


----------



## Grandmotherbird (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you think I can make a good butter out of what is suppose to be a good grade kief? I only have 4 grams of it and want to make it go as far as possible. I can not smoke because I have a terminal lung disease. I need to for pain relief and to stop muscle spasms. I usually make butter from bud...but his time...I have the kief. I hope I was not foolish to purchase it. It was very expensive. Thank you kindly


----------



## HappyHippy (Nov 8, 2010)

Grandmotherbird said:


> Do you think I can make a good butter out of what is suppose to be a good grade kief? I only have 4 grams of it and want to make it go as far as possible. I can not smoke because I have a terminal lung disease. I need to for pain relief and to stop muscle spasms. I usually make butter from bud...but his time...I have the kief. I hope I was not foolish to purchase it. It was very expensive. Thank you kindly


 If you're a Southern California current/verifiable MMJ patient I will give you some tinctures and brownies I make with hashish. One of my best friends since I was 11yo is struggling with CF and I care for her very much. Anything I could do to help someone else with severe pulmonary issues would be my pleasure. No donation needed.
-HappyHippy-


----------



## massmurda420 (Dec 1, 2010)

I would do horrible things with this bowl of butter


----------



## Jameson jc (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont understand, if you dont have the PLANT MATTER IN THE WATER when you put the butter in, HOW ARE YOU GETTING THE THC INTO IT??????????

The Plant matter has to "roil" around and the molecules have to boil through the plan matter to bond to them.

Basically, you guys are MAKING BUTTER FROM BONG WATER when you do it any other way than having plant matter/water/butter going at the same time. 

THC does not bond to water in any commonly measurable degree, and certainly not enough to make that water potent enough to make butter from.

We can debate on HOW LONG you think it should undergo this simmering bath and and how high a temp, but the fact is without the PLant matter contacting the butter and the molecular bond happening there, you have really no THC in your butter.

I have eaten MANY of my friends brownies and various confections, some of which never "worked" NO MATTER HOW MUCH THE MAKER WANTED THEM TOO. Many times, they did what I see above. Not having the plant matter and butter in at the same time, or they OVERCOOKED the mess and made the butter DARK green and milk solid burned nasty. You have to learn the taste of it, like bad wine or burned garlic. Yuck - waste of good THC.

You may think your getting good results, but your not if your doing it that way. Your butter will be green, because the plants have release Chlorophyll which is the green pigment, which IS WATER SOLUBLE. THC is NOT - too any commonly measurable degree - basically in finite amounts - water soluble and the amount is negligible, as in BONG WATER...

So anyway, keep all three ingredients going, salted and unsalted does not matter, and for god sake dont cook it too long or burn your mil solids!!

Use european butter if your in the states, the final product is twice as flavorful and silky!! You overseas fellas have us covered on that! The butter I use is kerrygold and is PRODUCT OF IRELAND!!


----------

